
Espalier (Formerly Object Spreadsheets) - mpweiher
http://sdg.csail.mit.edu/projects/espalier
======
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12576093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12576093)

